# Monsaraz High speed Internet



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

New to the forum, Can someone living in the Monsaraz area tell me what kind of High speed internet options are in the area for a rural house about 20 mins outside of Reguengos de Monsaraz.

Thanks,
Jo


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Jo & welcome to the forum.

Internet & availability will vary immensely...... what you can get can & probably will be different to just half a Km away so you need to check with the server companies such as Meo & Nos in your particular area & even then take what they tell/offer you with a pinch of salt & if you do commit to a service contract you need to run a few speed tests to be absolutely sure you're getting what you're paying for & if not, be absolutely ruthless in using the cancellation option in a timely manner because once out of that time period they'll be absolutely ruthless in holding you to the contract even though you're not getting the service they promised you.

If you can't get what you want then the Bentley Walker Tooway satellite internet is probably your next best option.

After that a dongle connection of some sort is next best.


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Travelling-man,

Thanks for the information and tips. I will check with the service providers in the area and see what they say. From what I understand 4G generally has faster speeds then any satellite services so that also may be an option. Anyhow lets see what the providers have to say. Thanks again.


----------

